# Wanted R34 GTR front wings



## Cir2kuk (Aug 1, 2015)

As above please.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I happened to notice someone on ebay selling a brand new set yesterday, just a thought.


----------



## Cir2kuk (Aug 1, 2015)

tonigmr2 said:


> I happened to notice someone on ebay selling a brand new set yesterday, just a thought.


OK Thanks i will check that out.


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

The bloke is on here names zimzim.


----------

